# تبين جسم خيالي وممشوق وشعر منسدل ناعم



## فوفا55 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*






تبين جسم خيالي وممشوق وشعر منسدل ناعم

اولا
مالك الا حزام المساج والتخسيس الهزاز سريع المفعول وبدون بذل جهد منك 

يغـنيك عـن تمـارين البـطن والخصـر ويجعلهما مشدودين مما يساعد في جعل قوامك رياضى ورشيـق.
آمن حيث انه يعمل بالاهتزاز وليس الحرارة، ويمكن استخدامه اكثر من مرة باليوم لضمان نتائج مرضية .
- سهل الاستخدام وبحزام مفتوح ليلائم جميع مناطق الجسم ، يحتوي الحزام في اطرافه على وحدات قياس، لمتابعة مقدار الانخفاض في حجم البطن .














ينفع للرجال والنساء

السعر منافس جدا ، ولن تجدوا مثله بهذه الاسعار بالصيدليات ومراكز البيع الاخرى

سارعو بالطلب الكميه محدوده


ثانيا))

تحبين الشعر المنسدل 







ونفسك تسوين تسريحة الريترو بشعرك








وتجعدي شعرك بطريقه انيقه







طبعا مالكي الا مكواة السيراميك







كل تسريحه تحلمي فيها خليها على سيراميك الشعر واطلعي كل يوم بتسريحه 


والسعر مغري جدااا جدااا جدااا ماتلقيه عند احد


الطلب عن طريق الموضوع او الرسائل الخاصه



مع تمنياتي لكم باجسام ممشوقه وشعور لامعه *​​


----------



## tjarksa (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: تبين جسم خيالي وممشوق وشعر منسدل ناعم*

بالتوفيق ليك بالرزق الحلال .


----------

